# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  5160 Ultraflex Bainite Custom Katana

## J Cooper

Anyone ever seen this?  Looks like one hell of a sword. Developed by a group named Ars Cives.  Too bad its only one of a kind

http://www.arscives.com/bladesign/ul...inite4sale.htm

----------


## les yeich

antonio cejunior (the man who designed that katana) ued to post on here a lot. he's one of the really knowledgeable people whose posting presence sfi lost a few years back.

joe walters (the smith) used to be an up-and-coming smith with a pretty solid following. i have no clue what he's up to these days but it seems every few years something new pops up from him. i remember when joe first announced the 5160 blades, and i remember when dojo swords was announced. it just didn't quite take off, unfortunately. i'm not gonna lie, though, i'm not too fond of the mount.

----------


## Andrew W. Priestley

I think that a change to a somewhat larger Tsuba would make a big difference to the appeal of this blade.  Something hexagonal-ish would complement the kashira and offer better hand protection and visual balance. 

I wonder if they meant a martensite edge rather than a bainite edge.  Seems to me that bainite wouldn't be as hard as martensite, but harder than pearlite. 

It is a nice clean design, I'd just like a bigger tsuba....I also favor a shorter tsuka, but since I can't even begin to afford such a thing, it's all just academic to me.

----------

